# Fraps won't record properly.



## apollotheeagle (Dec 20, 2008)

Whenever I try to record my games with fraps, it randomly stops recording about 2 - 3 minutes into it. I'm not sure what to do or how to fix it, and I know I'm not randomly pressing the stop record button because its Num lock, away from most of the keys I'm using.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello apollotheeagle, and welcome to TSF
is there enough space on your hard disk to let Fraps Record? you know that 1 min of fraps will consume about 400 Mb of space depending on the settings you use.
Open Faps, choose Movies, under movies, choose Half-size.


----------



## apollotheeagle (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks, I have been getting a lot of notices saying that I only have about 50MB of memory on my C: drive. I'll see what I can do, but what is the difference between full and half size?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

50 mb!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
free some memory!!! it's bad to keep it like that mate 
half-size will record the video in it's half-size so the file recorded is smaller than the original size. eg : if you recorded a video with full size, let's say it'll take 200 mb, but with half-size it'll take 100 mb or a bit more.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

you need at least 15% free hard drive space for your computer to function properly.

so maybe you should start backing up stuff, deleting and uninstalling games


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Fraps will automatically stop recording after a few minutes anyway, unless you purchased the full version.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

What format is the HDD in, NTFS or FAT32?
FAT32 can only create files no larger than 4GB. But i guess you have just ran out of space so fraps stops recording.
As far as i know fraps will continue recording until you either run out of space or stop it manually.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

If you have the registered version, then the problem is most likely due to no space left.
If you have the unregistered version then:


----------



## bethany200 (Nov 27, 2011)

The same is happening to me.


----------



## bethany200 (Nov 27, 2011)

I have 320 GB free, and fraps will stop recording after 30 seconds, what do I do? I did everything listed, and it still won't work! SOmeone help me!


----------

